
Say Hello to the New Fantastical - louis-paul
https://flexibits.com/blog/2020/01/say-hello-to-the-new-fantastical-for-mac-ipad-iphone-and-apple-watch/
======
andrewzah
Fantastical is great, I've been using it for ~3 years now. Glad to see they
added the sign in with apple option and consolidated their app development.

